# Interested in an EMS Career in Canada, from US



## Cyrus (Jan 27, 2017)

Good morning everyone,

I am searching for advice in regards to pursuing a career in EMS and immigrating to Canada.

I am currently living in California and working on an ALS rig doing 911- albeit as an EMT-B.

My interest is one day working as a PCP, ACP, or higher (CCP or becoming a Doc) in Canada.

I already have a bachelor's degree in Russian Language, and currently taking Anatomy and am on track to start my US Paramedic program come the Fall.

**So, my question**, would it be better to apply for Canadian Paramedic School and work towards permanent residency and employment while studying/volunteering? Or, would it be preferable to continue working part time 911 here in the States, finish my US Paramedic program, and then apply for equivalency?

Thanks for your time!

-Cyrus


----------



## cprted (Jan 27, 2017)

If your end goal is to work on my side of the 49th, do a PCP course up here. Then you don't have to try and get your foreign course to transfer over (doable, but a pain).

However, you should do some research into immigration policies. Getting a student visa to study here shouldn't be an issue.  Staying to work as a landed immigrant or permanent resident could be another matter entirely. Having a university degree and being a fluent English speaker are things that would work in your favour, but you should contact an immigration lawyer and discuss the actual immigration process and the likelihood of your application being accepted.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jan 27, 2017)

Also consider where in Canada you may want to work as Paramedic employment in some areas is extremely competitive, especially for PCP's. For most of southern Ontario for example, expect hundreds of applicants competing for a couple dozen spots. As a result, since their may be no need for immigrant Paramedics, getting permanent residency may be difficult.


----------



## Cyrus (Feb 1, 2017)

Currently I'm playing with the idea of trying to get into a PCP program in Canada and then scouring pretty much everywhere for a job offer in order to establish residency. I'm aware this might be complicated to apply across various provinces. I do have a bachelor's degree, a second language, and 911 experience so maybe that will be enough to help me find something.

Any advice or ideas towards all of that? I know some of the PCP programs are highly competitive and take international students last, but is it do-able? What are the best PCP programs? 

I will look further into the immigration process and contacting an immigration lawyer.

Thank you both for your responses!


----------



## Graham (Feb 15, 2018)

Cyrus said:


> Currently I'm playing with the idea of trying to get into a PCP program in Canada and then scouring pretty much everywhere for a job offer in order to establish residency. I'm aware this might be complicated to apply across various provinces. I do have a bachelor's degree, a second language, and 911 experience so maybe that will be enough to help me find something.
> 
> Any advice or ideas towards all of that? I know some of the PCP programs are highly competitive and take international students last, but is it do-able? What are the best PCP programs?
> 
> ...


----------



## Graham (Feb 15, 2018)

Each province in Canada pretty much has its own licensing or governing body ie. Alberta college of paramedics. So you would probably want to determine  which province he would want to work or live in then look into the different training options for the province that would allow you to challenge the provincial exam.  I am not sure about the other  provinces, but Alberta where I moved from will allow you to challenge the exam as an advanced care paramedic if you are an RN .  To get to the point of working as an advanced care paramedic it will take about 3 1/2 years from the start.  If you already have a degree you may be able to shorten the process to become an RN. In my opinion that’s the way I would go even if you want to work as a paramedic. This way you will have your RN and be able to work either as an RN or medic. To make a decent living as an emt is pretty tough and depending on what province you live in some are worse than others. If you just do the emt course you can do it in about 6 months but if you ever want to use it back in the USA it’s a pain to get it recognized for the NREMT.  Hopefully this helps.


----------

